# Compact cameras



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Love the Gx1 but sometimes the little point and shoot is useful and this is a signficant upgrade from my Lumix TZ-25 in pretty much the same footprint




























Just Posted: Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 review: Digital Photography Review

Nice thing I can use my EVF from the GX

There is one about new for $400 so tempted as I still don't have a pancake zoom which will cost half of that anyway or more. 

Too much overlap???

If I was not birding this thing would do most of what I want.
Thoughts?


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

So did you buy one?

The price keeps flipping around but pops up now and then at $299 USD at B&H. I find it very tempting due to it's f1.4 lens and even had it in my shopping cart on B&H twice before chickening out....

I did however cave in and picked up a Nikon V1 at the Henry's Clearance centre for $299 last week. Doesn't have the nice fast lens of the Panasonic but if Nikon gets serious about their lens lineup and come out with an 80-200 f2.8 zoom then with the 2.7 crop that would be an interesting lens for birding. 

Did order a Leica M and Canon FD adaptor for it off eBay.

It's quite a bit smaller than my FZ200 but the catch right now are lenses for it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - got it - smaller than I thought which was good.

Have to sort out the focus as I did not realize it also has manual ( yay ) as well as very fast AF.
Kinda looking forward to playing with it.
Might be able to leave the big lens on the Gx1 in one pocket and this in the other - save fumbling with lenses when astride a somewhat too tall KLR ( oil can on stilts is the nickname for good reason ).
Mind you only one EVF but not as concerned about that as the LX7 is pretty much point and shoot anyway and most times I will just let the electronics work.

Guy was funny in one of the reviews ....he REALLY liked the lens.
Lens cap is apparently annoying - for sure have to get the little dongles to keep from dropping it. Not so fun in the forest.

You are welcome to borrow it if you like. I've not got much use for it until I leave for Australia around Jan 20th and would love your opinion.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This is a link to a full size shot - really like having the manual focus as the AF had exactly the same problem as the previous TZ in me not being able to focus where I want. The manual is pretty intuitive and will be very easy with the EVF attached.

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m269/macdoc/junk album/P1000034copy.jpg










as against the Gx1 full size

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m269/macdoc/shuttleorig.jpg










The lens cap on the LX7 comes with a little dongle that is easy to install and the lens cap is really small so does not get in the way of shooting. Bout time.


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool little camera... Still enjoying my g12 .. But next camera for sure will be a micro 4/3


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovin' It!

Got my LX7 from B&H, ($332 Cdn, delivered, all costs included) two weeks ago. I was in the middle of a project, so I couldn't spend much time with it. Now that I have the time, I'm learning that it's a great camera. 

First, the size: I went small because when I travel I want a compact camera that can be easily stowed. Never a "consideration" about taking this one along! Having a camera when I want a picture is better than not having a camera, or the right lens, etc.

Second, the versatility. It has instantly brought me back to the (film) photography that I loved: full manual control, plus lots of extras that I'm learning about.

Third, the lens. f1.4. I've never had it so good. And, it really makes a difference in low-light scenes.

Fourth, the sensor. Yes, sometimes gearhead thought interferes, but in the end, the process and final picture is what counts, for me. I did a quick test comparing images with my Lumix ZS8, which has a smaller sensor but higher pixel count. At high magnification, the LX7 produces cleaner pictures than the ZS8. I did not even compare to my FZ20 ( 5 mp).

Fifth, zoom.The LX7 zoom is modest (3.8 X). If you've read the Two Camera Solution thread, I still intend to use my ZS8 for it's telephoto capabilities.

Sixth, Lens envy. I was caught up in this with my Nikon film cameras and lenses. There is always something more to be tempted by: Ultra-zoom, ultra wide-angle, fish-eye, f 1.2, etc.

Seventh, External hot shoe. I don't use flash often, but now I will be able to use my Vivitar 283, with my hot shoe trigger voltage reducer.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did better than me. BTW there are some deals around on the EVF on these and that was the tip point for me.
Looks like this will be my indoors camera to tho the flash is not as flexible as the Gx1 ( can tilt it with my finger for a ceiling bounce )

My next goal is a macro solution but damn $700 for the Leica...ouch.

How have you found the manual focus? I thought it was going to be an issue but it's intuitive.
I have not stuck the EVF on yet but that should make it even easier.
The AF is wicked quick but have to explore the options for multiple focus points.

Modest zoom is okay as I have a arsenal above this in Gx and I'd prefer razor sharp on this one on point and shoot.
I swear it's smaller than the TZ.

Kinda ironic I was after a single camera solution ( and really the Gx1 is ) and ended with two. 

Oh this is too cool



> Macro performance is amazing, *allowing you to focus as close as 1 cm away *from the subject (although it's difficult to get the lighting correct at such a close distance). The images were a little soft straight out of the camera at the default sharpening setting and ideally require further sharpening in an application like Adobe Photoshop, or you can change the in-camera setting if you don't like the default results.


didn't expect that 1 CM focus and that may just solve the macro need :clap:

Good comprehensive review here of the LX7

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Did better than me. BTW there are some deals around on the EVF on these and that was the tip point for me.
> ...
> 
> How have you found the manual focus? I thought it was going to be an issue but it's intuitive.
> ...


Well, MacDoc, you're right about the EVF potential for the LX7, but I'm putting it off until I find a reason to buy it. I'm interested in hearing about your experience with it. 

Yes, I would prefer a tilting flash, but ... can't have it all. I've read about putting a translucent film canister over the flash to cut down on shadows, but I haven't tried that yet.

I'm learning to adjust to the manual focus lever. Once the scale comes up on the screen, the FN and WB buttons can also be used to adjust the focus.

I didn't mention this in my previous post, but I especially like the aspect ratio selector switch. I have always liked 1:1 for people pictures and 4:3 or 16:9 for outdoor scenes. No more menu diving to change this.

The macro is a nice feature also. 

Thanks for the review site, but I think I've read them all, and seen all the YouTube videos. I researched this camera for several months, in an 'obsessive' way. Now I'm going to enjoy it and the pictures it'll take.

Are we the only 2 with the LX7?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pretty new model afaik and we don't have a big pool here but I find it hilarious after going for a single camera solution I end with two.
Really looking forward to playing with the macro as both GF and I ( she's a biologist ) can spend 10 minutes peering at tiny biomes.

I'd really highly recommend the EVF if you are shooting outdoors. Focus is much much easier and it tilts so you can look down into it as well. Super bit of kit.

Now I have to seriously tackle the post processing especially for birding with the big lens to bring out the detail without halos etc. I need to do more on the 27" Cinema as there I can see the small changes.

I'd still like a better intermediate zoom but not for a while.

BTW anyone use Photoshop Elements?? There are some crazy deals around.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Quirky LX7 Manual*

As I was exploring manual control on my camera, I noticed the EV scale could not be changed by any of the controls. Then, I checked out the manual, and saw that it is an exposure "guide" in Manual mode. What's quirky about it is that the manual seems to be written by a non-photographer. So, when I want to increase the exposure for a given shutter speed, I increase the aperture (toward f1.4). In the manual it says to decrease the aperture _value_, which is correct, but not how photogs would describe it.

Shutter speed is described as slower or faster, but there's no indication that the shown "speeds" are denominators of 1 second.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried the translucent film canister covering the pop-up flash on the LX7. Aside from the colour-temperature change, it slightly softened shadows, but they're still noticeable. 

Then I tried my Vivitar 283 flash, mounted on my flash holder and connected to the LX7 via a Wein HSHSB flash trigger voltage reducer. Of course, the flash gun is larger than the camera and it overall triples the weight, but it allows for all the versatility I want.

There's no TTL feedback, so all adjustments are manual - jut the way I like it.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer MacDoc too bad you are on the other side of the city from me. If you get out my way pop by. Did not buy that Bass Guitar yet and B&H has the LX7 back at $299. Hmm should double check Henry's as they are matching B&H on a lot of gear for boxing day, ouch...

Re diffusers, I get these Rosco Cinigel swatchbooks now and then, these are colour correct motion picture lighting gels and diffusers and they work very well as an inexpensive alternative to other non colour correct things on small cameras. Plus some gels are colour correcting so you can use them to try and balace your colour temp.

Looks like they charge a nominal fee if you have one mailed to you but a swatchbook is chock full of good stuff and the swatches are large enough to even fit on many DSLR flash heads.

Acquiring A Rosco Swatchbook - rosco.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

FYI for those looking at compacts - for size reference.
Both pretty small - LX7 a bit slimmer and more compact.

Gx1 without the EVF


















LX7 with the EVF


















detail from the Gx1 shots seems a significant step up tho - but not as much depth of field tho this was very uncontrolled.
I do prefer the look of the Gx1 output in this case.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm the LX7 is really a nice size. Hmmm wish I got money for Christmas instead of sweaters and shirts......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

not bad for a late night macro experiment and the camera lets you know when the set up is out of range -


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One tempting deal for the Gx1 - 

Panasonic Lumix G Vario 45-150mm f/4-5.6 HD OIS









$199 at Henry's -


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn- resisted temptation tonight - happened to pull into a parking lot for supper and there was a Henry's with siren calls of cheap good glass. 

fooling with the Lx7 - Aus gf likes snow - 



















not too bad - can even see sharp shadows some 20' below on the snow and bark texture decent.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow that's a decent entry to the micro four thirds world $249 - like half price or less.










Olympus E-PL2 with 14-42mm Lens Compact System Camera Bundle


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Let me suggest this Gariz half-case, with gunshot strap, and auto-cap for the LX7 owners here. Makes for an awesome street shooting rig.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now that is too cool retro - love it...:clap: Shades of Sky Captain


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*LX-7 Macro*

Here are a couple of shots on Macro setting.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a treat eh. :clap: Sweet camera 
Tweaked it a tad - what say you?










looking forward to getting into photogenic friendly turf in Aus.

New camera platform too....










••••

Damn the compact camera arms race getting serious.










damn thing has a faster AF than my Gx1 !!!! Not by much but hell.

Fujifilm Announces the X20 and X100s, Boasts the 'World's Fastest Autofocus'


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice camera's, Fujifilm X100S and X20
Hands-On: Fujifilm X100S and X20 | Popular Photography

With the ability to make movies at 60fps, That's nice.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> What a treat eh. :clap: Sweet camera
> Tweaked it a tad - what say you?


Not tweaked at all, as far as I can tell.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

it's slight - perhaps you need a better screen 
I have a botanical garden in walking distance from the house in Aus. Some strange blossoms 










I'll be down there with the LX7 for sure.

45 MP images for that big Fuji - lots more drive sales coming up.


----------

